# May NYC Gathering & Presentation - Friday Evening 5/16



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Fellow NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, May 16th, starting at 7:00 PM. Noted dart frog expert Andreas Zarling will be giving us a presentation. Fauna has once again offered us the use of their facilities.

Andreas Zarling is working on his PhD at a university in Germany. His thesis is on the dart frogs of Columbia, where he gets to spend a lot of his time in the rain forests. (Personally, I've heard him speak on two previous occasions. The presentations were both informative and entertaining. And, his presentations have included photos of dart frogs that I'd never seen before.)

Fauna is located at 265 W 87th Street (between Broadway & West End Avenue) in Manhattan. Fauna's website is Fauna NYC. The closest subway stop is the number 1 train at 86th Street & Broadway. Fauna's phone number is 212-877-2473. If you haven't visited Fauna before, they sell dart frogs, bugs, plants and frogger supplies if you need them. They also sell exotic birds, reptiles, tropical fish and corals.

Feel free to bring beer, wine, beer, soda, appetizers, beer, chips, dips, entrees, desserts or beer.

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for any cuttings. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or that you have available for sale/trade, please post your interest either in this thread or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community).

Hope to see you there...


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Good to see you guys are meeting again so soon. I was disappointed that I had to miss the last one!
I'm back on the Board after a few years and I need to reconnect and restock too. Some local contacts in Staten Island or Brooklyn would be awesome!
My Auratus tank has been empty for much too long. Love to get 2 that night if anyone has some froglets or juvies for sale.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a trio of azureus available they are about 10 months old and I can sex them if interested 

I also have a proven pair of Patricia's available 

Lookin to sell them or trade them message me if Interested


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

anyone have a clipping of begonia prismatocarpa i could pick up at the meeting? Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

frogcrazy said:


> anyone have a clipping of begonia prismatocarpa i could pick up at the meeting? Thanks


There might be one up in the aution


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Its looking like I can make this one...let me know if anyone needs any of my media, cultures, frogs...LOL : )

I will be bringing something for auction as well...I just have not figured it out yet.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have two 40 breeder horizontal conversions and two 2 foot cubes I can bring, but only if people are interested.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I could also pick out a calling male Bastimentos or Cristobal _O.pumilio_ if anyone was interested.

Basti "old lines"
Orange Fine Spot
CB~1.5 years old

Cristobal
Offspring from 2010 importation
~2 years

Thanks for looking,
Chris


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a female tarapoto? She doesn't have to be proven but i would prefer it. 
Thanks


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm also looking for alocasia ragusa with anyone has one available at the meeting pm with details please


----------



## Ryanh1284 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking for 2 or 3 azureus let me know will be at meet rain, sleet, snow, or shine ty


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I will have 1 light left. I'm bringing a bunch of begonia cuttings and other stuff.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

*AVAILABLE For 5/16 NYC Meet*

Have a Couple Juvi/ Sub Adult *Patricia*(these are really good sized & have great color) I can bring a few *Vanzolini* Juvis also(the Vanzolini are stunning fat bold examples about 2 months away from breeding size!))...I also have a new 13 watt *Jungle Dawn *available & *comparable sized & Wattage* *LED Bulbs* I can offer at discount to NYC Frog Group People. Please feel free to message me if interested in any of the above. See you guys Friday.. Should be a blast as always..


----------



## cobo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi to all , I need a female vanzolini , if anyone has an extra one , I can pick it up at Fauna on Friday. have a nice day , Jose


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome meeting, thanks to Fauna for hosting and Andreas for a great presentation.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks again to Fauna and to Andreas!

Any final figures on how much the auction raised?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Def a good time ounce again thanks to Andreas for another great presentation, the documentary is awesome watched it this morning after a late night. 
Auction was good, we gotta raise more money for conservation keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

radiata said:


> Thanks again to Fauna and to Andreas!
> 
> Any final figures on how much the auction raised?


$335 for Tesoros de Colombia. Thank you NYC Frog group.

I had another great time. Thank you Fauna for the space, Andreas for the talk and Julio for running the auction.

Chris


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

Great meeting . Thanks Fauna and Of course Andreas.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Chris,

Thanks for the update!

Bob


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Do we have a date and location for next months meeting?


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Jon, did you want to host if it's warm out? Fire up the grill?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Fire up somethin else?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Fireworks ^^


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Jonathan is MIA, busy with his kids and the president


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a blast as usual guys, everyone is so cool in our group. Thanks to everyone that came out.. Special Thanks to Andreas & as always Fauna for hosting again...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> Do we have a date and location for next months meeting?


Maybe we need to hit the bar scene again for June's gathering, perhaps on a week night to accommodate people who can't make Fridays. 

An auction won't work, but maybe there's a way to temporarily move it on-line...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Week nights are much tougher i think with ppl who would have work the next day. Fauna has been kind in hosting all the meets so far, but we dont' wanna overstep our welcome.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone know of a cheap VFW Hall we can rent?

Or maybe a meeting hall - Mordoria once told me of hall where an orchid society meets monthly in mid-town.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Julio said:


> Week nights are much tougher i think with ppl who would have work the next day. Fauna has been kind in hosting all the meets so far, but we dont' wanna overstep our welcome.


No worries about overstaying our welcome. Colin and I set up and clean up and the store makes some money in the mean time. I'm a fan of the auction and the cheap drinks and food from Duane Reade, but I'm always down for a change in scenery too!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Well I have a company venue with a pool, but it's in forest hills not sure if u guys would wanna venture out here, but is a nice lecture space.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> Well I have a company venue with a pool, but it's in forest hills not sure if u guys would wanna venture out here, but is a nice lecture space.


Interesting... What is the closest subway station?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually the Ftrain runs express from manhattan the stop would be 75th ave and is directly in front of the subway, 1 stop before that u also have the E F R M trains as well


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> Actually the Ftrain runs express from manhattan the stop would be 75th ave and is directly in front of the subway, 1 stop before that u also have the E F R M trains as well


Sounds convenient enough to me. And, I like the added flexibility it gives the group. You'd be the host, so you'd get to pick the date. Have any guest speakers up your sleeve?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Well lets take a vote and see if the group wants to do it there? any friday eve is best.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Pool party?! Aww yea... time bust out the speedo


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> Well lets take a vote and see if the group wants to do it there? any friday eve is best.


Will do. I need to wordsmith it a while - I'm trying not to bias the results. It won't go out tonight - I'm on my first glass of Merlot...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Check out this great Tee Shirt designed by John Paganas to help raise money for Tesoros. Let all buy one, we spend hundreds on frogs, this is for a good cause. 

Limited Edition Awesome Tees | Teespring


----------

